# The "Stone Age Diet"



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this?Anyone tried it who has C. and bloating - like me?I'm desperate for something to relieve my symptoms.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Years ago I tried the Cave Man's Diet. Which I am guessing is the same. I can't remember what it was, loaned my recipe book out and never got it back. You know how that is. Starchy things, containing flour & bananas cause C & gas, for me. The starch takes longer to digest, many fruits have the undigestable sugars like sorbitol in them. They also cause gas.I don't bloat. I just pass G all the time (24-7), according to people's reactions.


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

A doctor recommended this for me a month ago. He told me to skip potatos, pasta, rice (both brown and white), wheat, dairy products, bread, beans and oats, and just eat: lean meat, fat fish, loads of vegetables and especially root vegetables, eggs, maybe a slice of crispbread is OK, nuts, shellfish, fruits. Of course there's more to add to this diet, and if you consider to start with it, it maybe would be good to talk it over with a doctor first. I recommend vitamin supplements together with this diet. First I found it hard to be satisfied and I was always hungry, and I found it very important not to skip a meal. There are loads of internetsites about this, the "The Paleo Diet" and "Stone Age diet", which are pretty much the same. This diet has helped me and it was worth trying it. Well, good luck to you!


----------

